# General > Application Testing >  Test my Aplication Source Code For Voice Chat Through Direct X

## masta9205990

Test it please.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Same problem as mentioned here.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

masta9205990: I have removed the link to your attachment as it contained an Exe. If you want us to test something for you (which we will gladly do  :Smilie:  ), please zip and attach the source code only. 

I would also request if you can attach the zip file here directly as the site where you had uploaded the zip files requires one to sign up before downloading it.

Thank you for your co-operation  :Smilie:

----------


## Siddharth Rout

masta9205990: Thank you for the link. I have uploaded the file for you.

You can also do that in the future. You might want to see the FAQ on how to attach links.

Thank you for your co-operation  :Smilie:

----------


## masta9205990

that source is working fine and i also uploaded in to ps source code you can see there also , 
but i want to do some thing... here in this code , i want to just add a talk Button for Voice chat, NOW CAN I GET LITTLE HELP HERE?

----------


## masta9205990

When the server is on , it just automacialy Connecting in Voice chat, but i wana Do a Talk button for Voice talk ......... i mean i wana do some change for Talk , i want to add talk For click . can you please explain me how i will add a Talk On Client

----------


## masta9205990

any solution For good? i mean about Voice Clearlity? or some thing like that , 
how much i can set Bit Rate ? for that application Duke?

----------


## masta9205990

and how much i can use bit rate for this voice application , any suggestions from good programers .....please tell as soon as possible to me...and thank you very much sir... for helping me alot alot

----------


## Nightwalker83

@ masta,

Please be patent, use the edit button instead of posting multiple times in a row it gets annoying! Finally, I have tested your app and I receive the following error:

ActiveX component can't create object or return reference to this object (Error 429)

In regards to this line.


 Code:
Set dx = New DirectX8

located in the InitDPlay() inside modDplay.bas. Also, I suggest renaming your projects.vbp files such, as client1.vbp, client2.vbp and server.vbp as the current naming causes confusion if multiple projects are open at once.

Edit:

It would be a good idea to edit your first post to include how you would setup the project to work as if you were using it on your pc. That way you can ensure users are following the correct steps in-order to get your application working.

----------


## Joacim Andersson

I can't test it either since it uses DirectX 8 which is 11 years old and not supported (as in: It can't be installed) on Windows 7. If you really want people to use this you should update it to at least use DirectX 9.

----------


## masta9205990

Sir can you tell me that where i can add a talk button/command button , while i am connected with the server. Acutally when i load the server and client both FOR Test, it automaticly connected the voice, 
i want to add a talk button for talking in the coding. but how?

----------


## Joacim Andersson

I don't know because I can't test your code since you use DirectX 8 which is not available for Windows 7.

----------

